# Front Camber Adjustment on MKV GTI? How do the cup cars do it?



## FMX_DBC (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm in the process of setting my MKV GTI up for some local weekend track days. I have been trying to figure out what suspension I want to go with which leads me to this question...

How are the road race guys adjusting their front camber on the MKV GTI's? I know there are rear camber kits, but I havent been able to find much info about the front besides a top hat with adjustable settings.

Can anyone point me in the right direction as in companies/sites/forums/threads to look at in order to educate myself on this?

Thanks! :thumbup: :banghead:


----------



## ValleyGTI (Oct 20, 2004)

Camber plates


----------



## FMX_DBC (Feb 15, 2010)

I have since found that solution with my new Ksports


Untitled by fmx_dbc, on Flickr


Untitled by fmx_dbc, on Flickr


Untitled by fmx_dbc, on Flickr


----------

